# Let the trades begin...



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I wish we had a good way of being updated on the transactions and contracts. ESPN's transaction page is not even close to being current and I am anxious to see how many trades occur and if we see free agents changing teams....

Any suggestions of where to find the info?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

From the wnba.com transaction page...

April 30
Indiana Fever waived Jackie Moore. 

April 29
Detroit Shock traded the draft rights to Kara Lawson to the Sacramento Monarchs in exchange for Keda Holland-Corn and a 2004 second round draft pick. 
Indiana Fever waived Tawana McDonald. 
New York Liberty forward Sue Wicks announced her retirement. 
Sacramento Monarchs traded Kedra Holland-Corn and a 2004 second round draft pick to the Detroit Shock in exchange for the draft rights to Kara Lawson. 

April 28
Detroit Shock traded Dominique Canty to the Houston Comets in exchange for the draft rights to Allison Curtin. The Shock also traded Edwina Brown and Lenae Williams to the Phoenix Mercury in exchange for the draft rights to Petra Ujhelyi and Telisha Quarles. Also today, the Detroit Shock waived Jill Chapman-Daily. 
Houston Comets traded the draft rights to Allison Curtin to the Detroit Shock in exchange for Dominique Canty. 
Phoenix Mercury traded the draft rights to Petra Ujhelyi and Telisha Quarles to the Detroit Shock in exchange for Edwina Brown and Lenae Williams.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I'm surprised that there is this little TRADES going on. I thought there would be more. Not that much at all. Lets OPEN the Gyms for TRAINING CAMP!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*May 1 transactions*

May 1
Connecticut Sun waived Davalyn Cunningham.
Detroit Shock signed Korie Hlede as an unrestricted free agent.
Indiana Fever traded Sylvia Crawley and Gwen Jackson to the San Antonio Silver Stars in exchange for Coretta Brown and Natalie Williams. 
Los Angeles Sparks signed Jennifer Gillom as an unrestricted free agent.
San Antonio Silver Stars traded Coretta Brown and Natalie Williams to the Indiana Fever in exchange for Sylvia Crawley and Gwen Jackson.


----------

